# About.com- New IBS Blog: Not From a Packet Mix



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is what looks to be a wonderful resource for those of you with fructose malabsorption (FM) who are looking for safe and delicious recipes. The blog and its accompanying website offers FM information and resources along with some yummy-looking recipes. You can learn more about this beautifully illustrated blog and site here:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

